# CNC vadība / mehānika >  CNC vajadziigaa elektronika no a lidz z.

## moon

tiek buveta maza cnc freze, ar mehaniku +- vis skaidrs un jau viss ir procesaa, bet ar elektroniku tik gludi neiet.
*Baroshanas avots:*
-barokla maksimalaa strava = summaarais In motoru x 3 ar to vajadzetu pietikt atliektiem galiem, bet pec ka skataas nepiecieshamo spriegumu ???
-ko labaak - datora baroshanas bloku(kuru iespejams vel vajadzees parbuuveet, jo nezinu kadu spriegumu vajadzees motoriem) vai arii mekleet kadu piemerotu trafu?
*sola motoru kontrolieris:*
-ar tadam zinashanam ka man laikam vispratigakais izveleties kadu, no gatavajam mikroshemam un uz diskreto elementu kontrolieriem neskatiities.
pagaidam aci metu uz TA8435, vienigais kas mani vel pilnibaa neparliecina nezina vai ar TA8435 nebuus pa isu (Iave. = 1,5 A) , varbuut izveleties kadu citu risinajumu?
-mikrosolu noziime un nepiecieshamiba? kadi ir plusi un minusi motorus darbinot ar nepilniem soliem salidzinajuma darbinot ar pilniem soliem, neskaitot precizitates paaugstinashanu?
pashlaik planotais parvietojums uz vienu soli ir  0.00875 mm ar ko man vajadzetu pietikt, tapec ari uzskatu ka tie mikrosoli nav vajadzigi un ja kontrolieri bez mikrosola atbalsta butu daudz vieglak buveet, tad buuvetu tadu.
-motoru tinumu stravas iereguleshana. ja es buveju kontrolieri uz TA8435, tad man par to sevishki nav jauztraucaas, bet kads varetu pastastit kadi var buut zemudens akmeni..
*kontrolieru koordinētajs*
jeb kas nepiecieshams lai to visu vaditu ar datoru  
lielakoties visi izmanto patralelo portu, taka nevelos lietot mikrokontrolierus, ne arii lieki sarezgit dziivi vien bus japaliek pie paralela porta.
esmu uzduries shai http://pminmo.com/4axisopto/4axisDIYopto.htm bus gana laba?
varbuut kads var ieteikt kautko optimalaku?
*motori*
 no ebay pasutiju divus 23KM-K255U ''bralenus''- 23KM-k227-03V, precizi tehniskie dati nav zinami (vienigi griezes momets ap 0,42 Nm), jo tie ir razoti pec pasutijuma un majas lapa par tadiem zinu nav, nominala strava nav zinama un ari pagaidam nevaru spriest vai TA8435 deres shiem soliniekiem.
atklats jautajums paliek par 3. motoru viens variants ir latgalite.lv ДШИ-200-3 vai ДШИ-200-2 vai arii tomer mekleet motorus arpus lv ? vis vairak uztrauc vai 2 shkibacaino motori sadzivos ar vienu ДШИ-200 motoru?

es ceru ka te nepanesisies beztema, jo es velos sho topiku izveidot par loti koncentretu zinashanu kratuvi par cnc elektroniku prieksh tadiem ka es, kaut ko zin, bet ne lidz galam saprot!

----------


## abergs

Arī pamazam lieku kopā CNC. 
Uzreiz atvainojos topika sācējam, jo koncepcija cita.
Ar lielāku galdu un mazāku precizitāti - kokapstrādei. Uz servomotoriem un vadība ar MACH3 caur LPT portu.
Netā esošās vadības caur USB ir vai nu ierobežotas izmēros vai par ievērojamu money.
Šorīt izmēģināju vienpusēju optoizolācijas plati(SMD pretestības):
[attachment=1 :: brzbvs5]P32.JPG[/attachment :: brzbvs5]
[attachment=0 :: brzbvs5]2009.03.25.jpg[/attachment :: brzbvs5]
moon minētajā http://pminmo.com/4axisopto/4axisDIYopto.htm izmantoti ātrdarbīgie HCPL2638 optroni.
Šorīt pārbaudīju ka STEP un DIR kanālos iespējams izmantot krietni lētākos TLP521 optronus (pārējos PC817).
Motora draiveri darbojas MACH3 iestādot STEP PULSE=1us gan STEP PULSE=5us. Vel neesmu pētījis - neiet OUTPUT ACTIVE LOW
iestatījums STEP un DIR kanāliem  ::  
Tā kā plate top konkrētai konstrukcijai tad OUTPUT signāli sanāk invertēti(pārtaisīt nav liela problema).
No PC puses pēc LPT porta specifikācijas.

----------


## moon

shodien dabuju steperus 23KM-k227-03V pasutiito 2 vieta atnaca 3, labs pardevejs gadijaas   ::  
izmeriju pretestibu 28.X omi   ::   biju gaidijis paris omus, tas jaunozime ka tam ir maza darba strava - tas ir labi vai sikti ? 
kads var paskaidrot kads ir vis vienkarshakais veids kaa pieslegt steperi , lai varetu apskatiities motoru darbiiba, jo cik mekleju google man met lauka visadas sarezgitas vadibas shemas utt.

----------


## jeecha

Es patreiz arii nedaudz nodarbojos ar savas CNC freezes "uzlaboshanu". Saakaas viss ar to ka nosvilinaaju paaris origjinaalaas uz A3977 chipa baazeetaas plates, kuras peec tam aizvietoju ar pashdarinaatiem analogiem no kuriem arii vienu jau nokuupinaaju (par to kaa man tas izdodas es jau rakstiiju atsevishkjaa topicaa par draiveru aizsardziibu grozot motorus ar roku :: .

Pa cik radaas nepiecieshamiiba peec 4.ass, noleemu paardizaineet arii soljinieku draiverus - lietojot A3979 chipus (faktiski tas pats kas A3977, tikai 1/16 microsolji un tikai TSSOP korpuss). Kautkad aiznaakamnedeelj cerams sataisiishu paaris prototipa plates ar ko paspeeleeties.

Pie reizes arii paardizaineeju izoleetu break-out-board:
- ADUM seerijas digitaalie izolatori (4 kanaalu 1Mbit maksaa ~5$, kopaa sanaak pat leetaak nekaa aatri optoizolatori + bufferi ieejaa, un arii uz plates vietu aiznjem mazaak);
- 3 releji spindle, kompresora utml vadiibai;
- Mach3 "charge pump" atbalsts (gadiijumam ja Mach3 vai PC nocrasho tad viss tiktu nostopeets);
- PC pusee izolatoriem baroshana no USB porta.

Kad draiveri un izolatora plate buus paarbaudiiti darbiibaa - iemetiishu sheemas. Nekaa paargudra gan tur nav.

Par baroshanu - man patreiz staav 17V/13A toroiids, diozhu tilts un kondensatoru baterija (diemzheel vairs neatceros kopeejo kapacitaati - taa tika reekjinaata peec standarta formulas lai ieguutu pienjemamu "ripple" pie vajadziigaas slodzes. Pie slodzes sanaak apmeeram 21V (drusku mazaak nekaa vaidzeetu sanaakt peec teorijas, bet tas taa). Doma ir 17V trafa vietaa ielikt 24V bubljiku taadeejaadi baroshanas spriegumu paceljot uz 31-32V.

Par mikrosoljiem - es tomeer silti ieteiktu lietot draiverus ar mikrosoljiem. Galvenokaart nevis precizitaates uzlaboshanai bet tieshi deelj kustiibas "maiguma". Piemeeram starpiiba starp motoru dziishanu ar pilniem soljiem vai 1/8 soljiem uz manas freezes ir dramatiska - vibraacija ir krietni mazaaka attieciigi deelj pie noteiktiem aatrumiem viss nesaak briesmiigi rezoneet un zaudeet soljus. Arii motoru jauda sanaak nedaudz lielaaka un var lielaaku maksimaalo aatrumu izspiest (aatrumu gan driizaak tieshi deelj mazaakas vibraacijas).

----------


## jeecha

Klau, es te saaku domaat par taviem stepperiem - 0.5Nm tas sanaak 70Oz/In. Es protams nezinu kaadu aparaatu tu buuvee, bet tie motori toch nebuus pa shvaku un jaudas pietiks? Man staav 254Oz/In (~1.8Nm) motori, tiesa asis jaagroza diezgan stingri jo taa ir freeze nevis router galds un asis ir diezgan nospriegotas backslash samazinaashanai.

----------


## moon

ne mazakas nojaismaz vai pietiks  ::  
tapec gribas kautkadu pagaidu shemu savakt, lai izmeiginatu uz ko tie motori ir spejigi. 
pamat doma bij likt shos motorus y un z asij, kur slodze salidzinajumaa ar x asi ir krietni mazaka, del pardeveja kludas vai dasnuma man tika 3 motors   ::  
ja ari x asij pietiks, tad man buus makten paveicies.

----------


## jeecha

Ja slinkums buuveet soljiniekiem draiverus pasham, varbuut varu pie reizes prieksh tevis uztaisiit ja maneejais prototips straadaas atbilstoshi cereetajam. Pilniiga sviestmaize nebuus - savi 15Ls par vienu asi noteikti savaaksies. Parametri - 35V/2.5A max, straava reguleejama ar potenciometru, liidz 1/16 microstepping. Izmeeri vienai aptuveni 60x80x20mm (vienaa pusee SMD detaljas, otraa pusee radiators). Plates buus eerti vertikaali skruuveejamas viena virs otras ar distanceriem.

Aatraak par nedeeljaam 3 gan diez vai varu uztaisiit prototipu, notesteet, pasuutiit ruupnieciskas plates un salodeet jau galiigo variantu  ::

----------


## moon

taka visu gribu uz vienas plates dabuut un piemerotu neko neatradu, saku zimeet savu plati lpt ports + 3 ta8435, radas paris neskaidribas, kuras nelauj turpinat darbu...
neskaidribas ar paris ta8435 piniem
*reset pins* - kaa labaak pievienot pa taisnot pie Vcc vai cau rezistoru pie Vcc? kondensatoru pret zemi likt uz reset pina?

*pini MO un CK2* - atstat nekur pievienotus vai labak caur rezistoru pie Vcc?

*pin REF-in* - kur un kaa to vislabaak pievienot ?
http://www.cdle.net/web/alldata/CNC/CNC060003.htm redzams ka prieksh ref-in tiek speciala shema lietota, bet nav pateikts kur tiek tas atsevishkais vads piecienots...


pievienoju bildi ar to cik talu esmu ticis, labrakt uzklausishu ko vajadzetu izlabot vai uzlabot , uzreiz saku ka shema vel tik papildinata un ir izstrades stadijaa.
http://foto.inbox.lv/wudu/29-03-2009/aasa.png

----------


## jeecha

Sho chipu nekad neesmu lietojis. Bet paaris lietas no tavas sheemas:

1) M1 un M2 peec tava sleeguma vaig pull-up uz VCC;
2) CK2 vaig savienot ar zemi;
3) MO var atstaat nekur nepievienotu - taa ir izeja;
4) RESET droshvien var vai nu pa taisno pie VCC vai arii caur pretestiibu uz VCC un kondesatoru uz zemi taadaa veidaa ieguustot nelielu aizturi iesleegshanaas pie sprieguma padoshanas;
5) ENABLE manupraat nav jeega maukt pie paraleelaa porta - driizaak pull-up uz VCC un korpusa aarpusee sleedzis uz GND;
6) Pie paraleelaa porta izolatorus shitaa sleegt ir driezgan drosmiigi jo muusdienaas paraleelie porti meedz buut dazhaadi un ir maniiti arii taadi kuri pat 5mA nespeej ne dot ne njemt. Probleema ar buferiem porta pusee protams ka tad vaig baroshanu kautkaadu. Var pielikt USB konektoru un njemt shpreksteli no PC USB porta (100ma ko no vinja var dabuut bez nekaadas inicializaacijas ar garantiju pietiktu buferim un optoizolatoru LEDiem).

----------


## moon

nu galvenas kludas ir izlabotas, tagad jakeras pie pilnveidoshanas.
http://foto.inbox.lv/wudu/29-03-2009/aasa-1.png

----------


## jeecha

Izskataas diezgan ticami. Vieniigais ja ieejaas lieto buferus tad neaizmirsti ka tiem ir nepiecieshama atsevishkja baroshana, izoleeta no paareejaas sheemas. Kaa jau mineeju - var lietot kaut vai shpreksteli no USB.

----------


## jeecha

Aaa, veel viens ieteikums no savas pieredzes - agri vai veelu radiisies veelme peec ceturtaas ass... Manaa gadiijumaa man vinju savajadzeejaas lai vadiitu shkjidrumu dispenseri pashtaisiitu (domaaju izmantot piemeeram alvas pastas uzpljekaashanai). Taakaa varbuut uzreiz taisiit plati uz 4aam asiim lai veelaak nav nekas jaapaarbuuvee.

5V regulators kaads ir domaats? Kautkas no 7805 seerijas? Paarbaudi peec datasheetiem lai maksimaalais ieejas spriegums ir lielaaks par domaato motoru baroshanas spriegumu. Un regulatoram droshvien vajadzees radiatoru jo viss liekais spriegums jau vinjaa tiek paarveersts par siltumu un ja motori barosies no 24V vai vairaak tad sils vinsh speeciigi.

----------


## moon

tagad domaju par gala sledziem, pagaidam ideja ir uz katras ass pa 2 gala sledziem katraa ass gala viens.
vienu varetu uzreiz pa taisno ENABLE pinu uzkarinaat, bet otru vajadzetu lidz lpt aizvilkt ka ''home'' indikatoru, tik ko starpa likt optoronus,buferi vai abus?

----------


## jeecha

Gala sleedzhus pie ENABLE nekaadaa gadiijumaa nesleedz. Paskaties Mach3 manuaalii - tur ir vairaaki piemeeri kaa tipiski gala sleedzhi tiek sleegti.

Labaakais - uztaisi vienkaarshi paraleelaa porta ieejaam konektors->pullup->buferis->izolators->pullup+shmita trigeris->ports. Tad vari veelaak saspraust kaa nu labaak sleedzhus.

----------


## moon

neliela atskaite par padarito   ::  
Geto driver
http://foto.inbox.lv/wudu/29-03-2009/P1010022.jpg
http://foto.inbox.lv/wudu/29-03-2009/P1010025.jpg
http://foto.inbox.lv/wudu/29-03-2009/P1010027.jpg
darbiba nav vel parbaudits, jo baroshanas bloks vel nav pabeigts.

----------

